# Northern Pacific



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

I have been modeling the Northern Pacific in 1953 and in HO. HO might have the the most locomotives representing the Northern Pacific and 1953 is the heart of the transition and allows me to model both late steam and early diesels. As well as S-4, W-3 and other steam locos, I love F units, RS-1s and RS-3s GP-7s some Baldwin locos, Alco S-4s and NW switcher units. I'm wondering if there are other Northern Pacific Modelers here at the Model Train Forum?


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Northern Pacific is one of the railways represented on my BN railway set in the early 70s..make sure to post photos


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I’m modeling the Great Northern Railroad in the same time period. I have a couple NP freight cars, but no NP locomotives.


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

Here is a couple photos of my layout.








W-3 Mike on my HooDoo Gulch Trestle.








My seven stall scratch built Roundhouse.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like that trestle! You did a nice job on the roundhouse, too!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice work mvdeschane..cheers


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good looking layout.


----------

